
Show HN: Demeter – Organize your tasks - jvilver
http://demeter.heapseven.com
======
ColinWright
In what ways is this different from the gazillion task list managers already
out there? I'm sure it's beautifully designed, and superbly implemented, but
what is there that differentiates it?

Who will say: That's _exactly_ what I need? And why?

Why should I spend time even to evaluate it?

Note that I'm not criticising it, because I haven't even looked at it, because
I see no reason to do so.

Convince me.

~~~
jvilver
Hey Colin,

It doesn't completely change the game in that field (task management), but
still, today there are 2 features that you can find interesting. First, your
tasks have a status ('todo', 'waiting', 'cancel' or 'done'). That list is not
configurable for now, but it might be something that can be added later if
needed. Second, you can have multiple tags on your tasks which you can easily
filter later in the tag view.

Those are the 2 features that I will find most interesting if I'm looking to
manage my tasks. For the rest of the features, of course you will find them in
the competition too, you can't deviate too much of what is expected (for
example, organize your tasks within projects, search, due dates, etc.).

I might add the simplicity (not bloated) on that list. I have lot of ideas,
and I can already see where to put them.

------
jvilver
Hello hackernews, I'm Jean and I founded Heap Seven few months ago on a side
project. I've finally be able to release something solid to the public. It's a
simple task management system.

I will be hanging around here today. If you have any question, I'm here!

